# Occidental toolbelts



## stuiec (Sep 25, 2010)

This is mine. It is the Rack-a-tiers pouch w/ suspenders. I too have a Veto and have been trying to do what you are proposing to do. My problem is my pouch (great pouch, no complaints on quality) is big enough for me to overload. I think it will work if you are disciplined.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

mattwright999 said:


> I currently own a veto but Im getting sick of using the pockets of my pants to carry around my tool and misc pieces. I was thinking of purchasing a nice toolbelt that I can use along side my veto and just load it up with the necessary tools Ill be using for the day and some connectors & marrettes. That being said I was looking at purchasing this toolbelt from occidental leather.
> 
> http://www.bestbelt.com/product/electrical/1579-toolbelt.html
> 
> ...


That looks good..:thumbsup:

I bought this last year and i love it best belt ever..:thumbup::thumbup:

Get this to go with it.http://www.bestbelt.com/product/belts-accessories/5055-suspender.html


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

If you get the Borealis just get the aurora pouch, wrangell pouch, the 6 inch belt and suspenders and padding. The drill holster I don't find that practical most of the time so I don't have it on my belt. I also got the flat bar holster and hammer sleeve. If you want to know anymore about them just ask.

Sent from my Vodafone 845 using Electrician Talk


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

Also I forgot to mention get the medium sized bags as opposed to large, trust me they will be big enough and they also come with female velcro on the inside of the belt and give you a pants belt that has male velcro on the outside so when you put the belt on your pants stay up and at the same level as the belt.


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

Who needs all that stuff on them at all times?


----------



## OaklandElec (Jan 4, 2011)

I have that bag. It is simply the best bag made. Perfect layout, comfortable, durable. 
Worth the price.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

electricmanscott said:


> Who needs all that stuff on them at all times?


He is ready for the battle field...:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## bobmarlon (Oct 31, 2011)

I have the other occidental electrical belt and I love it! It has shown no signs of wear.


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

electricmanscott said:


> Who needs all that stuff on them at all times?


With the way some jobs work you kinda do.


----------



## dowmace (Jan 16, 2008)

I have an occidental belt, and a boulder bags belt. I like both but the boulder bags are much more comfortable to me when loaded up.


----------



## Pompadour (Mar 19, 2011)

i have hip pads on my occidental tool rig. they make it really comfortable.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

electricmanscott said:


> Who needs all that stuff on them at all times?


I really don't know...

Sent from my Vodafone 845 using Electrician Talk


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

chewy said:


> I really don't know...
> 
> Sent from my Vodafone 845 using Electrician Talk


Holy crap, you actually carry all that stuff on you all the time? Maybe I am just a hack, but 1/2 the time I don't even bother putting on my tool belt and just use my back pocket, but when I do wear my pouch, it is just a Klein 10 pocket leather pouch, and either a nail apron with wirenuts, buchanans, and that kind of thing in it or a little home depot pouch for the small stuff. Doesn't that much crap bother your back at the end of the day?


----------



## cdnelectrician (Mar 14, 2008)

Occidental makes top quality tool pouches, the only one i put above occidental is Ideal, their premium leather pouches and holders are second to none.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

Going_Commando said:


> Holy crap, you actually carry all that stuff on you all the time? Maybe I am just a hack, but 1/2 the time I don't even bother putting on my tool belt and just use my back pocket, but when I do wear my pouch, it is just a Klein 10 pocket leather pouch, and either a nail apron with wirenuts, buchanans, and that kind of thing in it or a little home depot pouch for the small stuff. Doesn't that much crap bother your back at the end of the day?


Nah I'm just taking the piss... don't always need the #1 phillips.

Sent from my Vodafone 845 using Electrician Talk


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

I made the mistake of checking out the Occidental leather website, and now I have kitted out a new setup that is looking like it is going to set me back $150 for full Occidental. You guys are dangerous. I have been thinking about my pouch setup off and on today, and my setup now is kinda silly. The nail apron over the tool pouch is a pain in the ass, and my Klein tool belt is too big and uncomfortable as hell. I am thinking tool pouch on one side, occidental pro fastener bag on the other side for wirenuts, buchanans, maybe devices, impact driver, connectors, etc depending on what I am doing, and a hammer in the center of my back. Can the Klein pouch take a bigger belt? I am sick of that dinky belt digging into my side when I wear my pouch for 6 or 8 hours a day, hence why I have been using my back pockets so much.


----------



## rexowner (Apr 12, 2008)

I also carry most of my tools in a Veto, and carry just a few tools I need for
the task at hand. As long as you are looking at Occidental, I personally
find a vest a lot more comfortable than a belt. I have something close
to this:









You can add or subtract a toolbag on each side, so if you don't need to
carry a lot of tools it's pretty lightweight.

Some people don't like vests because they think they'll be hot, or they don't
like the look. I have never been too hot, as the back is open, and as far
as the "look" I really don't care what anyone thinks I look like as long as
I can get the job done.

x2 on don't get big bags, the smaller ones will be fine. I bought some big
bags for my original oxy setup, and they really constrain going through
doors and access ways.


----------



## ibuzzard (Dec 28, 2008)

Does that gay outfit come with a chiropractor?


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

ibuzzard said:


> Does that gay outfit come with a chiropractor?



What do you care ? If you don't like it then no one cares what you think..


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

ibuzzard said:


> Does that gay outfit come with a chiropractor?


And how do you know what a gay outfit would look like... and what sort of activitys in said outfit would require a chiropractor? :blink::laughing:


----------



## ibuzzard (Dec 28, 2008)

I use an Occidental leather belt,and their small(ish) leather pouch,as well as their belt for wearing with jeans/work-pants.Their quality is second to none.

I never have seen the need to wear every tool in my arsenal,when doing individual tasks that require only a few tools.The balance remain close at hand.Old-timers scolded me for that 25 years ago,telling me I'd have back and hip problems if I persisted,which was true.So,for the past 20 years,I wear the smallest pouch that still does the job.

Oh yeah, Chewy,I do live in close proximity to S.F.


----------

